
Nobel Laureate Roger Tsien Dies, Age 64 - taylorbuley
https://health.ucsd.edu/news/releases/Pages/2016-08-31-nobel-laureate-roger-tsien-dies.aspx
======
danielmorozoff
Terrible loss- he was a great scientist. Gave one of the greatest talk I ever
heard.

